# Topwater bite



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Once the bite is on, does it usually last throughout the night? I fished a small lake tonight and it seemed to shut off once it got dark. It was also weird because around 7:30, there was a ton of surface action, but I couldn't get anything to hit. Finally when the surface action stopped, I started getting a lot of hits.


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

great time is always right before dark.... I have never had much luck as soon as it got dark but I have caught them at like 1030! middle of summer is one of the best times to go night fishing due to the hot days!


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I fish for Smallmouth at night and we dont even start really until it gets dark..usually between 9.30-9.45...we fish most of the time until around midnight and things start to slow down..we usually dont start to fish at night with surface lures until we get the hottest days..I was just introduced to it last year and its a blast.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

I might have to try for smallies at night this year.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Ive had success in the early night when there is just a bit of daylight out. But it seems to shut off a bit, but then it seems to pick up at 4ish. Its been like that 9 times out of 10 for me.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

4ish? When have you been out for bass at 4 am?


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

this morning the river topwater bite was good from 6:15 to 7:15 then died. Got all my fish on storm subwart (as it gets close to you and if you reel slower its topwater). Couldn't catch any on my matzuo "huntin dog" (a zara puppy clone). Biggest fish was a 16.5" smallie. Got about 10 total, all the rest were small (whities, catfish, chub, bluegill, rock bass, smallies).


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Crawdiddy, what river?


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

I often wade small streams/creeks here in Indiana, the lure for big smallies by far is a Buzzbait. I catch more big smallies on buzzbaits than anything else hands down. I too have experienced the bite tailing off at dark. Great just before, but when it's hard to see, it seems the bites slows or stops on topwater. 

Maybe they would just prefer something else topwater at that time, but I have thrown spooks, poppers, buzzbaits, etc. after dark to moderate or low success.

We hit these about 30 minutes before we had to climb out of the creek because of low light in the evening.









WarEagle, 20" smallie









Big Al 18"


WAR


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

A black and silver jitterbug works for us..5/8oz I believe they are.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

olentangy in powell. its pretty shallow but there are a few deeper pools (nothing that I have found deeper than 4 feet though) so the fish don't have to travel far to get a topwater lure. And even if they're at the bottom I'm thinking that they see/hear it. But the topwater action stopped about 7:15 ish so I went to a shallow shad rap and suspending jerkbait.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

I went to a small lake tonight around Cleveland and did well on a weedless topwater worm. I probably caught around a dozen, with most being about 2 lbs with a few dinks mixed in.


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

I caught 2 bass tonight at a pond on a yellow buzzbait.


----------

